# DIY finnex Fugeray bracket alternative



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ Not a single picture posted. If you posted them to photobucket then moved them into a folder, then the link changes.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems like a nice write up, but need to fix the pictures, that's the best part!


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep, I agree that for a $150 light the brackets stink. Finnex's suggestion-----"use some silicone in the slots where the bracket meets the lamp". After a week of moving the light when feeding the silicone has loosened already. PP design!!!


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey OP, maybe too many photos or too large???


----------



## Teddy372 (Apr 28, 2014)

I put them in a folder after I made the post. Opps, fixed it now. I have no plans to sell these things, hopefully you can just make some cheap like I did. The metal is soft enough to bend by hand but rigid enough to hold the fixture without any issues. The little fine tuning part didn't really take long either. Very similar to how you'd adjust a pair of glasses for your face to sit evenly. set it down on flat surface and see if one leg is in the air or both are about the same, twist where needed. If you don't find the exact middle, it doesn't matter, you still have a good few inches that are into the guides. bending them only slightly outward helped push against the sides of my tank and hold it in place. I will say that if you don't get both legs very close in length it affects the angle of the light. for example. it wont shine strait down, it will have a tilt to it if both legs are not the same. just bend the first 2 bends till it still fits in guides and you get the levelness you wanted. you can easily modify this to your needs, just use the pictures or end design for an idea or starting model and good luck. I practiced on a piece of fencing tie for chain link before messing with the store rods, I think that practice helped the outcome a lot.


----------

